# Waze opening and crashing on Nav from Uber app



## PlayFire (May 15, 2019)

Is anyone else currently having an issue? Whenever I accept a ride and then hit the blue navigate button my Waze opens in CarPlay but for the last two or three days it crashes every single time. I have to go back to the Uber app where the navigation sucks . To my knowledge I can’t even go back in and select Google maps while I’m in the middle of a ride... it doesn’t appear there’s an option. Any advice would be appreciated. 


2017 Nissan maxima - Nissan connect
iPhone 7 
Apple CarPlay 


And before comes up, yes I logged out and back in both Uber app, the Waze app, I uninstalled Uber and reinstalled, I uninstalled Waze and reinstalled. I even went as far as to make sure every other navigation type app was removed from my iphone. I rebooted the iPhone, I rebooted the Nissan head unit. The interaction between the Uber app and Waze was working flawlessly for the past few months until the last couple days.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

You’re not crazing, I was having issues with it on Android Auto as well. I suspect it’s the latest Waze update, and Google Maps worked just fine.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

UBER is do BG this on purpose, crashing Waze and google maps so we are forced to use the Uber app nav.

I guess they want another class action lawsuit LOL


----------



## HNLDriver (Jul 3, 2019)

I’ve had the same issue after the latest Waze update on iPhone. Anyone try it since the latest driver update?


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Same here. Updates didn’t fix. Gotta unplug to open Waze than plug in again. I feel like uber isn’t doing this one on purpose as it may be 5% of the drivers. And making you use nav on the phone vs putting it on the car definitely makes it less safe too.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Send a bug report to WAZE immediately. Describe what takes place, they may have screwed up something. Remember they are owned by Poggler too.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

This is why Uber doesn’t have Waze option in their navigation option. Uber has only 2 options, it’s own GPS and Google.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

PlayFire said:


> To my knowledge I can't even go back in and select Google maps while I'm in the middle of a ride... it doesn't appear there's an option.


You are correct. You cannot switch navigation preferences until the ride is over.

Just hope you don't get a stacked ping before you can make the switch in preferences.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MHR said:


> You are correct. You cannot switch navigation preferences until the ride is over.
> 
> Just hope you don't get a stacked ping before you can make the switch in preferences.


Correct


----------



## Stench (Jul 1, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> This is why Uber doesn't have Waze option in their navigation option. Uber has only 2 options, it's own GPS and Google.


My Uber app has the option to use either Uber, Google or Waze in the navigation settings.


----------



## R33C3Y (Jul 11, 2019)

Yes. This is so frustrating as I only use Waze and now that it is crashing am using Google maps which does not cut the mustard, especially in tunnels. Anyone reached out to Waze and had a response? 

Am wondering if I can restore to a previous version or something like that.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

It isn’t a waze issue. It’s the command Uber is throwing it. Don’t know much beyond that but it’s sometimes throwing a code that confuses it and crashes it. Only on carplay as there is extra commends waze can accept when plugged in. I suspect some form of debug.


----------



## R33C3Y (Jul 11, 2019)

radzer0 said:


> It isn't a waze issue. It's the command Uber is throwing it. Don't know much beyond that but it's sometimes throwing a code that confuses it and crashes it. Only on carplay as there is extra commends waze can accept when plugged in. I suspect some form of debug.


It has been happening for weeks now, hope they fix it soon.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Have we had a driver app update since? I feel like we haven’t. Waze has had 2.


----------



## soundude (Mar 26, 2018)

It definitely started after the last Waze update. Hit and miss as to wether it will actually work. Seems better if Lyft isn't running at the same time.


----------



## R33C3Y (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi Reece,

Thanks for contacting us about Waze on Uber.

To assist further with this issue, we'd like to ask you to reproduce the issue while in our debug mode and submit the report logs. Follow the steps below to set Waze to debug mode and send logs:
Follow these steps to ensure your log is captured and received:

Tap the *Menu* icon.
In the search box, search for *2##2*
Close Waze by double tapping your iPhone's home button and swipe up to close Waze.
Open Waze and reproduce the issue.
Tap *Reports *and tap on the *bee *icon to send the logs.
_*To disable debug mode, search again for *2##2 *in the Search bar._
Additionally, please make sure to write us here when you submit your logs and send the following information:

Your username
The date and time you sent the logs
The date and time you reproduced the issue
The steps you took to reproduce this issue
A screenshot or a video recording of your screen from Waze by tapping the *Report* icon and then *Record screen*. Tap *Report* and then *Stop recording* to end your recording (on debug mode only). Please keep the video as short as possible and focus on capturing the primary issue.

If you still have questions, feel free to reply and I'd be happy to help.

Best,

Alex
Waze Support Team


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

R33C3Y said:


> Yes. This is so frustrating as I only use Waze and now that it is crashing am using Google maps which does not cut the mustard, especially in tunnels. Anyone reached out to Waze and had a response?
> 
> Am wondering if I can restore to a previous version or something like that.


Just want to point out that google maps can use locally stored data. Download offline data for faster app.

I prefer Waze however but I'm having the same problem discussed here.


----------



## PlayFire (May 15, 2019)

R33C3Y said:


> Hi Reece,
> 
> Thanks for contacting us about Waze on Uber.
> 
> ...


 I also contacted Waze and received the same debug request which I am preparing to respond to now. In addition, I reviewed the analytics logs and as much as I would love to point the finger at the Uber app, I don't think that is the case. I believe it is an issue between Waze and CarPlay.



Uberest said:


> Just want to point out that google maps can use locally stored data. Download offline data for faster app.
> 
> I prefer Waze however but I'm having the same problem discussed here.


 Just a question because I have not looked into the detail, but isnt the locally stored data for trips that have already been taken and not for full Maps?


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

PlayFire said:


> I also contacted Waze and received the same debug request which I am preparing to respond to now. In addition, I reviewed the analytics logs and as much as I would love to point the finger at the Uber app, I don't think that is the case. I believe it is an issue between Waze and CarPlay.
> 
> 
> Just a question because I have not looked into the detail, but isnt the locally stored data for trips that have already been taken and not for full Maps?


Google Maps locally stored data is map data. In Waze, map data is downloaded when needed. You may notice delay from time to time ("rerouting").

If google maps has local data already on the phone, the app is significantly faster in my opinion


----------



## R33C3Y (Jul 11, 2019)

There was recently a Waze update. Will have to see if that fixed it.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

It does appear to be fixed. There was also
A driver app update a few days ago.


----------



## HNLDriver (Jul 3, 2019)

Uberest said:


> It does appear to be fixed. There was also
> A driver app update a few days ago.


Works for me now also


----------



## R33C3Y (Jul 11, 2019)

Waze is working again with Uber driver app. Happy days.


----------

